# Hello from Houston



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Howdy- Houston here too. Don't have a Cayo but I've been up close to a couple and they're very nice skiffs. I was impressed with the fit & finish on the demo skiffs I saw.


----------



## PatrickO (Jul 18, 2016)

I don't know him, but there is a guy in POC that runs one. You could probably find out who it is through contacts.


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

PatrickO said:


> I don't know him, but there is a guy in POC that runs one. You could probably find out who it is through contacts.


Pretty sure the same guy your speaking of messaged me and ironically lives right next to my office. Got to see it in person already. Love the boat and he had some great opinions on the build. Looking forward to fishing it soon with him!


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

MMessana said:


> Hello all. I've been on the site for a while, just never have made any posts. Been fly fishing for quite a while now, mainly fishing the middle coast. I've recently put a deposit down on a Cayo 173 and have really been looking for someone with one that fishes the Texas coast to wet test as I know there's a couple out there. JB was super helpful when we got my quote together but I haven't been able to get a hold of him otherwise. I understand he's super busy so not complaining or bashing him at all!
> So I just wanted to introduce myself and see if I could connect with someone through the site with a 173 here around Texas. I will certainly provide gas, brews and pole all day long!


Welcome and good luck getting a ride to really get the feel of the boat. I have seen one at POC as others have stated. I'm just North of Houston near The Woodlands.
Tight lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## MMessana (Sep 28, 2015)

1Fisher77316 said:


> Welcome and good luck getting a ride to really get the feel of the boat. I have seen one at POC as others have stated. I'm just North of Houston near The Woodlands.
> Tight lines
> 1Fisher77316


Thanks! I'm right next to you in the Magnolia area.


----------



## 1Fisher77316 (Nov 1, 2016)

MMessana said:


> Thanks! I'm right next to you in the Magnolia area.


LOL sounds like we live pretty close. We are off Fish Creek in Ridge Lake Shores. I work an odd schedule..off Wednesday and Thursdays. By the way, I'm Mike Bartosh, (281) 468-4801. Always glad to talk with a fellow fisherman. I prefer salt water and grew up hard core fishing from Port Lavaca through Port O Connor areas..Later on I did a lot of fishing in Baffin and surrounding areas when I was living in the Victoria / Cuero area. I'm in Real Estate and my wife & daughter run our wedding venue, Lodge at Mound Creek which is off Hone Egypt. I prefer salt water but lately due to time restrictions I've done some fishing on Lake Conroe as well. Open to talking and exploring options. 
Tight lines & Merry Christmas to You & Your Family
1Fisher77316
Mike


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

@1Fisher77316 damn that's a nice place. Wish I would have known this back in August


----------

